# [ATI RADEON] no consigo 3D (Resuelto)

## carlos plaza

Un gran saludo a todos los que vivimos enamorado de Gentoo.  :Very Happy:  y de antemano gracias.

Bueno el caso es que tengo 15 días configurando mi portátil (desde cero) la tengo estable y todavía no logro tener 3D, primero instale "x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.1-r1" luego para seguir tratando de tener 3D "x11-drivers/ati-drivers 8.552-r2" y nada entonces me baje ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run.

Normalmente con este driver tenia 3D. ¿Si es problema con la versión del kernel? pues ni modo lo bajo de versión. 

detalles de la portátil:

```
kernel

 linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5
```

```
make.config

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe "

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="X mmx sse sse2 dvd alsa cdr jpeg tiff fbcondecor hardened opengl nptl moti$

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

CCACHE_SIZE="2048M"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="sandbox autoconfig buildpkg ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parall$

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

ELIBC="glibc"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

KERNEL="linux"

LINGUAS="es"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

```

```
video

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]

```

```
xorg

xorg-server-1.5.3-r6

```

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  197984  12 

snd_seq_oss            20512  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      3608  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                33440  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          3596  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            27776  0 

snd_mixer_oss          10584  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_realtek   211036  1 

radeonfb              101232  0 

snd_hda_intel          15368  4 

fb_ddc                  1144  1 radeonfb

i2c_algo_bit            3900  1 radeonfb

k8temp                  2776  0 

pcspkr                  1208  0 

i2c_piix4               7144  0 

joydev                  7296  0 

snd_hda_codec          37464  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

sdhci_pci               4472  0 

sdhci                  11708  1 sdhci_pci

8139cp                 13784  0 

mmc_core               30848  1 sdhci

snd_hwdep               4128  1 snd_hda_codec

rtc_cmos                6424  0 

i2c_core               12768  4 radeonfb,fb_ddc,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_piix4

snd_pcm                45568  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

rtc_core               10180  1 rtc_cmos

8139too                16860  0 

video                  13836  0 

button                  4120  0 

rtc_lib                 1368  1 rtc_core

snd_timer              13320  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

output                  1208  1 video

mii                     3000  2 8139cp,8139too

acer_wmi               11720  0 

snd                    36648  17 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,

snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

battery                 8096  0 

thermal                12152  0 

ac                      2496  0 

processor              31888  1 thermal

container               1976  0 

thermal_sys             7008  3 video,thermal,processor

wmi                     3840  1 acer_wmi

snd_page_alloc          5192  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

tg3                    89468  0 

libphy                 10648  1 tg3

e1000                  93628  0 

fuse                   39072  0 

nfs                   106712  0 

lockd                  50100  1 nfs

sunrpc                130504  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   136080  0 

raid10                 15064  0 

raid456               109864  0 

async_memcpy            1048  1 raid456

async_xor               2168  1 raid456

xor                     4008  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx                1496  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid1                  15448  0 

raid0                   4760  0 

dm_bbr                  7648  0 

dm_snapshot            11784  0 

dm_mirror               9248  0 

dm_region_hash          5048  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  5980  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 37776  4 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           504  0 

sbp2                   16228  0 

ohci1394               23380  0 

ieee1394               52736  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8024  0 

usbhid                 16736  0 

ohci_hcd               17812  0 

uhci_hcd               16240  0 

usb_storage            69184  0 

ehci_hcd               25828  0 

usbcore                96816  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  227332  0 

qla2xxx               170868  0 

megaraid_sas           28732  0 

megaraid_mbox          22760  0 

megaraid_mm             5816  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               35528  0 

aacraid                54372  0 

sx8                    10376  0 

DAC960                 57968  0 

cciss                  30248  0 

3w_9xxx                26436  0 

3w_xxxx                19968  0 

mptsas                 20136  0 

scsi_transport_sas     17496  1 mptsas

mptfc                   9376  0 

scsi_transport_fc      29500  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                6992  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                  9768  0 

mptscsih               14904  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                50148  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                24736  0 

dc395x                 25188  0 

qla1280               110864  0 

dmx3191d                8376  0 

sym53c8xx              58592  0 

gdth                   70728  0 

advansys               69696  0 

initio                 13896  0 

BusLogic               18112  0 

arcmsr                 16256  0 

aic7xxx                97116  0 

aic79xx               101756  0 

scsi_transport_spi     14520  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     18944  0 

videobuf_core          10716  0 

pdc_adma                4668  0 

sata_inic162x           6172  0 

sata_mv                18372  0 

ata_piix               18588  0 

ahci                   21832  0 

sata_qstor              4604  0 

sata_vsc                3516  0 

sata_uli                2588  0 

sata_sis                3708  0 

sata_sx4                7324  0 

sata_nv                17280  0 

sata_via                7036  0 

sata_svw                3516  0 

sata_sil24              9340  0 

sata_sil                6464  0 

sata_promise            7964  0 

pata_sl82c105           2744  0 

pata_cs5530             3672  0 

pata_cs5520             3224  0 

pata_via                6300  0 

pata_jmicron            1976  0 

pata_marvell            2200  0 

pata_sis                8668  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            1788  0 

pata_sc1200             2392  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       3480  0 

pata_triflex            2492  0 

pata_atiixp             2904  0 

pata_opti               2300  0 

pata_amd                8732  0 

pata_ali                8008  0 

pata_it8213             2876  0 

pata_ns87415            2428  0 

pata_ns87410            2296  0 

pata_serverworks        4504  0 

pata_platform           2808  0 

pata_artop              3996  0 

pata_it821x             7132  0 

pata_optidma            3712  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            4120  0 

pata_hpt3x3             2524  0 

pata_hpt37x             9848  0 

pata_hpt366             4408  0 

pata_cmd64x             4792  0 

pata_efar               2876  0 

pata_rz1000             2236  0 

pata_sil680             3868  0 

pata_radisys            2428  0 

pata_pdc2027x           5404  0 

pata_mpiix              2396  0 

libata                113708  50 pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,

sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,

pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,

pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,

pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_platform,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,

pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,

pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

```

No tengo manera de ver nada de aceleración gráfica. Y me revienta que con ubuntu todas las funciones de la portátil funcionaban, auxilio no quiero volver a instalar ubuntu.

Nota: WindowMaker, fvwm-crystal y Gnome se ven y andan de un lujo, solo me falta 3D.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, muestra por favor tu xorg.conf, quizás debas también que recompilar todo xorg-server. Tu tarjeta debe funcionar sin problemas con el driver radeon, por cierto carga el modulo "radeon". No instales el fglrx.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias edgar_uriel84

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Hola, muestra por favor tu xorg.conf, quizás debas también que recompilar todo xorg-server. Tu tarjeta debe funcionar sin problemas con el driver radeon, por cierto carga el modulo "radeon". No instales el fglrx.

 

ya he recompilado xorg-server y pare de contar. Mi xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA ext$

        EndSubSection

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "Xinerama" "off"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "acer_laptop"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "My Monitor"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "radeon"

        Driver      "radeon"

        Card        "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "radeon"

        Monitor    "My Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Virtual   1600 1280

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Virtual   1280 1024

               Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Virtual   1152 900

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## carlos plaza

una pregunta:

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Hola, muestra por favor tu xorg.conf, quizás debas también que recompilar todo xorg-server. Tu tarjeta debe funcionar sin problemas con el driver radeon, por cierto carga el modulo "radeon". No instales el fglrx.

 

leyendo tú post , me puse a revisar y encontré esto en /etc/udev/rules.d/40-video.rules 

```

# do not edit this file, it will be overwritten on update

# video4linux

KERNEL=="video[0-9]*",  NAME="v4l/video%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="radio[0-9]*",  NAME="v4l/radio%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="vbi[0-9]*",    NAME="v4l/vbi%n", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="vtx[0-9]*",    NAME="v4l/vtx%n", GROUP="video"

SUBSYSTEM=="dvb", GROUP="video"

# device node will be /dev/dri/card?

KERNEL=="card*",        GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="nvidia*",      GROUP="video"

KERNEL=="3dfx*",        GROUP="video"

# svgalib

KERNEL=="svga*", GROUP="video"

# Framebuffer

KERNEL=="fb[0-9]*", GROUP="video"

# IEEE1394 (firewire) devices

KERNEL=="dv1394*|video1394*|raw1394*",  GROUP="video"

```

¿sera este mi problema? ya que la portátil no tiene nvidia sino una ati

----------

## i92guboj

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Un gran saludo a todos los que vivimos enamorado de Gentoo.  y de antemano gracias.
> 
> Bueno el caso es que tengo 15 días configurando mi portátil (desde cero) la tengo estable y todavía no logro tener 3D, primero instale "x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.1-r1" luego para seguir tratando de tener 3D "x11-drivers/ati-drivers 8.552-r2" y nada entonces me baje ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run.
> 
> Normalmente con este driver tenia 3D. ¿Si es problema con la versión del kernel? pues ni modo lo bajo de versión. 

 

El driver radeon (y el radeonhd) no tienen soporte 3d para los modelos nuevos (basados en chips r6xx y r7xx). O sea, que básicamente con tarjetas modernas, tus opciones si quieres 3d son: fglrx o fglrx. Pero creo que con tu tarjeta deberías poder conseguir aceleración 3d con el driver radeon (o con radeonhd). 

En cualquier caso, ati-drivers instala fglrx, no recomiendo que uses el instalador de ati, vas a tener problemas tarde o temprano si lo haces porque instalará cosas fuera de su lugar. Si quieres fglrx, instala dicho paquete. Si quieres usar el driver radeon, añádelo a tus VIDEO_CARDS en tu make.conf, y recompila xorg-server, eso debería instalar el driver si aún no está instalado.

```
kernel

 linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5
```

fglrx no compilará con ese kernel. Solo la serie 2.6.28 (o anterior) está soportada. Cualquier cosa mayor o igual que 2.6.29 fallará. Hay parches por ahí para compilarlo contra .29, pero en mi opinión son de dudosa calidad y aún más dudosa estabilidad, aparte de crear otros problemas menores como spam en tus logs de sistema.

Si quieres usar un kernel .29 o .30 entonces radeon o radeonhd son tus opciones. Si quieres usar fglrx, entonces baja tu kernel a .28

En cualquier caso, si algo no funciona sube /var/log/Xorg.0.log a pastebin.es o similar, y pega aquí un enlace para que podamos echarle un vistazo.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

lo que dice i92guboj es cierto, yo tengo experiencia con la tarjeta que tienes: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M], por eso sé que funciona.

Las reglas udev ahi no tienen nada que ver, el problema es que tu xorg.conf esta bastante revuelto e incompleto. Yo voy a suponer que tu kernel esta bien configurado para la tarjeta y te recomiendo esto:

1. Tal como dice i92guboj agrega al make.conf:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

2. Compila xorg-server y sus dependecias como xf86-video-ati, opcional recomiendo no usar la flag hal, así evitaras problemas que se han dado con la combinación HAL/Xorg.

3. Respalda tu actual xorg.conf y empieza a trabajar en uno nuevo que contenga lo siguiente:

```
Section "Module"

  Load  "glx"

  Load  "dri"

  Load  "drm"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]"

        Driver          "radeon"

        BusID           "PCI:1:5:0" #Este valor sirve para mi, tal vez tu debas cambiarlo

        Option          "AccelMethod"           "EXA"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Generic Monitor"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Device          "ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]"

        Monitor         "Generic Monitor"

        DefaultDepth    24

EndSection

```

Esto es lo básico que debe tener tu xorg.conf, obviamente la profundidad de pantalla, resoluciones, opciones del driver, van por tu cuenta, no repitas secciones como lo estas haciendo, primero configura lo básico, que funcione y ya luego haces más complejo el asunto. Debes tener los módulos "radeon" y opcionalmente "radeonfb" para que funcione (recomiendo que después de hacer todo lo de arriba reinicies la máquina).

Saludos.

EDITO: En http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#Open-Source_ATI_Drivers (ignora las instalaciones tipo arch, solo haz caso a las referencias al archivo xorg.conf) tienen una guía buena sobre lo que digo, básicamente tienen más detalles que lo que yo te he comentado, deberías leerla.

----------

## vonyavar

"Como odio las gráficas ATI."

----------

## carlos plaza

Muchas gracias i92guboj y edgar_uriel84.

Cuando llegue a la casa probare,  y con respecto al xorg lo hice con X-configure, después lo estuve tratando de afinar y finalmente el driver propietario ati termino de ajustarlo (aumento la resolucion, pero no me dio 3D).

Seguiré  el consejo que me dan, primero bajare el kernel y luego hago las x desde cero. 

 *vonyavar wrote:*   

> "Como odio las gráficas ATI."

 

Las ATI son buenas, lastima que esa empresa no ha tomado en serio a la comunidad Linux

----------

## carlos plaza

Bueno siguiendo lo que me dijeron, baje el kernel 

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 jun 15 17:43 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

```

cambie el make.config 

```
 VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx"
```

compile xorg-server el Xorg.0.log y compile también xf86-video-radeonhd ya que va mejor con mi ati según esta wiki el xorg.conf lo hice por medio de xorgcfg -textmode

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "acer_laptop"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        Card        "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

EndSection

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

pero queridos amigos i92guboj, edgar_uriel84 todavia no tengo 3D.

Supuestamente debería poder hacer glxgear pero no existe el comando y con fgl_glxgear y fglrxinfo sale 

```
fgl_glxgears 

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".

Violación de segmento

```

```
fglrxinfo 

Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".

Violación de segmento

```

creo que tengo que leer un poco mas y afinar mas mi xorg.conf porque no tengo 3D

nota: al menos tengo X y mis entornos se ven bien.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Agrega esta sección al xorg.conf:

```
Section "DRI"

 Group        "video"

 Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Y asegurate que tu usuario este en el grupo "video" y reinicia el gráfico.

Si vas a tratar con los fglrx cambia:

```
Driver      "radeon" 
```

Por:

```
Driver      "fglrx" 
```

Y reinicia el gráfico.

----------

## gringo

si estás saltando de un driver a otro recuerda ejeuctar eselect opengl <loquesea> en cada cambio; de lo contrario no funcionará.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Bueno siguiendo lo que me dijeron, baje el kernel 
> 
> ```
> ls -l /usr/src/linux 
> 
> ...

 

A ver, carlos plaza, centrémonos un poco. En estas pocas líneas te refieres a los tres drivers que existen al mismo tiempo.

En primer lugar, linux <= 2.6.28.10 es tan solo para fglrx. Radeon y radeonhd funcionan sin problema con los más modernos. Probablemente mejor porque el drm de radeon en el kernel ha sido mejorado en .30.

Según lo que escribes ahí, has instalado un kernel para fglrx, pero inmediatamente nos dices que estás planeando usar radeonhd, sin embargo en tu xorg.conf tienes radeon... Aclarémonos, porque si no es imposible: vamos a centrarnos en un solo driver, e intentar hacerlo andar. 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "acer_laptop"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        Card        "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

EndSection

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Vamos a suponer que estás con el driver radeon, al menos eso dice tu xorg.conf. Centrémonos en este driver, y olvídate de radeonhd y fglrx por ahora.

 *Quote:*   

> pero queridos amigos i92guboj, edgar_uriel84 todavia no tengo 3D.

 

Por pasos:

eselect opengl set xorg-x11

asegúrate de que tu xorg.conf es el de arriba, en concreto asegúrate de que estás usando el driver radeon

arranca X y usa "glxinfo | head" para ver si tienes direct rendering

si no lo tienes, pon aquí un enlace al contenido de /var/log/Xorg.0.log, puedes pegar dicho archivo en pastebin.es

----------

## carlos plaza

Ok amigos gracias a todos por la ayuda, cuento lo que hice 

1.- desinstale ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run. gracias a GermanBobr 

2.- emerge xorg-server Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "Layout0"
> ...

 

3.- eselect opengl set xorg-x11 y arranco X

4.- glxinfo | head 

```
glxinfo | head

-su: glxinfo: command not found
```

```
fglrxinfo | head

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.4)
```

ayer el mismo comando me doy

```
glrxinfo

Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".

Violación de segmento
```

y los comando glxgears o el fgl_glxgears no existen en el sistema  :Question: 

creo que vamos progresando  :Very Happy: , el xorg.config lo deje tal cual ya que cuando le agregue unas lineas recomendadas por  edgar_uriel84, desastre tengo que agregar una a una a ver cual fue el problema.

----------

## i92guboj

Va pintando mejor.

glxgears y glxinfo son parte de x11-apps/mesa-progs, instálalo.

Los demás comandos (fgl*) son exclusivos para fglrx, así que no estarán disponibles si ati-drivers no está instalado. Es mejor que no lo instales porque causa conflictos con radeon y radeonhd por no se que absurdo motivo.

----------

## carlos plaza

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Va pintando mejor.
> 
> glxgears y glxinfo son parte de x11-apps/mesa-progs, instálalo.
> 
> Los demás comandos (fgl*) son exclusivos para fglrx, así que no estarán disponibles si ati-drivers no está instalado. Es mejor que no lo instales porque causa conflictos con radeon y radeonhd por no se que absurdo motivo.

 

Gracias, instalado y perfecto, ya veo los comandos glxgears y glxinfo; cuando ejecuto glxgears salen los engranajes perfecto. y con glxinfo | head

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

```

ahora una pregunta dejo el xorg.conf como esta o hace falta algo mas  :Question:   :Question: 

De nuevo muchas gracias i92guboj

cuando vi los engranajes casi voy a comprar una botella  y a festejar, pero todavía me quedan detalles en la portátil que son temas para otro post  :Wink: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, me alegro que ya te funcionen los engranes pero ahí dice que no tienes aceleración gráfica, 

 *Quote:*   

> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose) 

 

Te recomiendo esta opción para tu xorg.conf:

```
Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
```

Yo he notado una mejora bastante buena con esta opción y tal vez logre un YES en esa parte. ¿En tu lsmod tienes el cargado el módulo "radeon"?

Por cierto, en el último log que leí, tenías un problema pues no tenías el módulo freetype revisalo.

Edito: te dejo mi xorg.conf, mi tarjeta es una ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP que en gentoo la detecta así:

 *Quote:*   

> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]

 

Y tengo el driver Radeon y aceleración gráfica y soy feliz, no me ha dado grandes dolores de cabeza.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias edgar_uriel84

Efectivamente mi tarjeta es igual, también se es “ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP“ cunado llega a la casa hago los cambios pertinentes y también tengo que configurar el mouse para que funciona como debe ser "táctil". Ya estoy leyendo sobre eso en otro post espero me funcione a la primera.

----------

## Coghan

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Te recomiendo esta opción para tu xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias por esta línea, la he puesto en mi portátil, con una Radeon X700 y si que se nota la mejora. Sólo aclarar que el propio log de Xorg ya te lo recomienda usar EXA cuando prueba XAA y no lo soporta.

 *Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> (II) RADEON(0): XAA Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 an newer. Please use EXA instead.

 

----------

## carlos plaza

Bueno sigo sin rendering  :Sad: 

```
glxinfo | head

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

```

pero los engranajes ruedan muy bien  :Question: 

```
glxgears 

1221 frames in 5.1 seconds = 241.143 FPS

1200 frames in 5.0 seconds = 238.261 FPS

1182 frames in 5.0 seconds = 236.400 FPS

1198 frames in 5.0 seconds = 237.245 FPS

1200 frames in 5.0 seconds = 237.744 FPS

1181 frames in 5.0 seconds = 236.199 FPS

1199 frames in 5.1 seconds = 236.020 FPS

1200 frames in 5.1 seconds = 237.369 FPS

1200 frames in 5.0 seconds = 238.005 FPS

1200 frames in 5.1 seconds = 237.108 FPS

```

y mi xorg hasta ahora sin problemas levantando X (pero sin Synaptics Touchpad), las lineas que no puse edgar_uriel84 es porque daban error y no levantaban X

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout0"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "freetype"

   # Load "xtt"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

#nuevo

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option      "SHMConfig"      "true"

   Option      "HorizScrollDelta"   "0"

   Option      "VertTwoFingerScroll"   "false"

   Option      "HorizTwoFingerScroll"   "false"

   Option      "VertEdgeScroll"   "true"

   Option      "HorizEdgeScroll"   "true"

   Option      "TapButton1"      "1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]"

   Driver      "radeon"

   BusID      "PCI:1:5:0"

   Option      "AccelMethod"      "EXA"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "acer_laptop"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Card        "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option   "Composite"   "Enable"

   Option   "RENDER"   "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> pero los engranajes ruedan muy bien
> 
> ```
> glxgears 
> 
> ...

 

240 FPS de promedio en una ATI de esas no tiene nada de bien. Evidentemente a raiz de que no tenes Direct Rendering... Has cambiado ya opengl a ATI usando eselect?

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

evidentemente linux va con nvidia. no compro una ati ni en pedo.

de todos modos tengo una rage mobility de 8mb (re antigua) con aceleracion y todo, se complico un poco hacerla andar, pero anda...

----------

## edgar_uriel84

creo que descubrí tu problema (eso espero), en el xorg.conf que pegaste hay una incoherencia, entre las secciones "Device" y "Screen", borra:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Card        "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

EndSection 
```

Luego en la sección "Screen" debes cambiar la línea

```
Device     "Card0" 
```

Para que quede así:

```
Device     "ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]" 
```

Eso es porque tienes dos secciones "Device" y una es inservible (y al parecer es la que estas usando). Ya a estas alturas, no olvides reiniciar el gráfico completamente para asegurarte que los cambios surtieron efecto.

Saludos.

EDITO: Adicionalmente en la sección "ServerLayout" me parece que tienes ceros de más, debe quedar así:

```
Screen        "Screen0"
```

Y si tienes touchpad y quieres que funcione con la configuración que pusiste deberías también agregarlo a esta sección, así:

```
InputDevice     "Synaptics Touchpad"
```

Esos dos cambios no deberían causarte problemas al reiniciar, sigue revisando que todos los Identificadores de tu xorg.conf sean coherentes con los dispositivos del mismo, se llamen igual vaya.

----------

## carlos plaza

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> creo que descubrí tu problema (eso espero), en el xorg.conf 
> 
> 

 Gracias edgar_uriel84

Creo que ese fue un error por lo cansado que estaba y no revise bien. Ya esta ordenado y el touchpad ya funciona   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  , muchas gracias por tu ayuda pero   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question:  sigo sin "direct rendering" y con respecto al consejo de Inodoro_Pereyra sí amigo ya había hecho:  eselect opengl set xorg-x11 y se me ocurrió hacer  "eselect opengl set ati" y esto me dio un error cuando hice glxinfo | head.

----------

## carlos plaza

Bueno de tanto configurar y tirar flecha me decidí por instalar el driver propietario de ATI, resultado ya tengo rendirización

```
sh ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
```

```
aticonfig --initial -f
```

```
 glxinfo | head

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes  

server glx vendor string: ATI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: ATI

```

```
 glxgears 

263 frames in 5.0 seconds = 52.483 FPS

243 frames in 5.0 seconds = 48.539 FPS

241 frames in 5.0 seconds = 47.952 FPS

195 frames in 5.0 seconds = 38.753 FPS

223 frames in 5.0 seconds = 44.379 FPS

238 frames in 5.0 seconds = 47.408 FPS

258 frames in 5.0 seconds = 51.524 FPS

209 frames in 5.0 seconds = 41.606 FPS

209 frames in 5.0 seconds = 41.794 FPS

195 frames in 5.0 seconds = 38.994 FPS

239 frames in 5.0 seconds = 47.627 FPS

```

Tengo hasta ahora todo funcionando bien  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  , GRACIAS A TODAS LAS RECOMENDACIONES Y AYUDA PRESTADA AMIGOS

----------

